# Warum ist BMX so kompliziert



## Mofafahrer (29. April 2018)

hallo, ich bin der Vater von einem 6 jährigen Jubgen der totaler Cross Fan ist. 
Nun möchten wir ihm zum Geburtstag ein BMX Rad schenken. Und nun geht es los. Wir haben ihm immer gute Räder gekauft ( Earl Rider, Woom). Und ich denke das das seine Freude am Fahrrad erheblich beeinflusst hat. Nun wollen wir das bei dem BMX nicht anders machen. 
Ich habe gelesen mich informiert. Und schnell stellte sich raus wethepeople is das Rad was er braucht. Aber wenn ich das richtig mit bekommen habe ein reines Freestyle bike. Nun frage ich mich ob es für uns das richtige ist. Er wird es hauptsächlich im Garten auf der Straße oder einer Kinder Cross Strecke nutzen. Jetzt die Frage kommt dann nicht eher ein Race BMX in frage? Und genau in dem Bereich wird es schwer Empfehlungen zu finden wer ist gut wer ist leicht. Bleibt es da bei den Größen 16“ ist die bessere Größe? 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da echt helfen

Gruß
Bastian


----------



## bambusa (29. April 2018)

Hi Bastian,
Mein Bub(8 Jahre) fährt das Khe Arsenic in 16Zoll  mit nur 8,1 kg Radelgewicht.
Er kommt gut klar auf pumptracks  im dirtpark und in skateparks.
Das liegt wohl Hauptsächlich am Gewicht.
Gruß
Stieve


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mofafahrer (29. April 2018)

Ja nachdem ich heute mit genug Lruten telefoniert habe ist es das wethepeople 16“ geworden.


----------

